

Ocado launches Code For Life tool to help primary school teachers teach coding - pakoch
http://www.information-age.com/it-management/skills-training-and-leadership/123458252/computing-curriculum-countdown-teachers-need-more-confidence-coding

======
SixSigma
They should bring back the Turtle and Logo. This drive towards "programming"
is too narrowly defined.

With a robot for drawing you can really do a wide range of curricular
activities and inspire those who never even thought they would be programming.
You can get budding artists, mathematicians, roboticians, managers and note
takers collaborating to affect the real world through a moving thing. You can
even make it play music.

How it used to be done :

[http://el.media.mit.edu/logo-
foundation/pubs/logoupdate/v4n3...](http://el.media.mit.edu/logo-
foundation/pubs/logoupdate/v4n3.html)

